
The Conundrum of Lucien Freud's Portraits - apollinaire
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2019/12/the-lives-of-lucian-freud-explores-a-theory-of-portraiture/601471/
======
voldacar
After reading this, I'm still not exactly certain what the "conundrum" is.

To me the conundrum is how one can write so many words about a topic that
could actually make for an interesting article, while saying so little

